# Intel HD 4600 komplett deaktivieren?



## DennyD123 (25. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich habe einen Acer V3 772g mit einer dezidierten Nvidia gtx 760m.
Leider hab ich das Gefühl obwohl ich die in meinen Spielen die Gtx aktiviert habe das die Intel HD dazwischen funkt. Deswegen möchte ich diese komplett deaktivieren.


----------



## Abductee (25. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du die Funktion im Bios nicht hast, dann hast du dafür auch keine Möglichkeit.
Das können in der Regel nur die Hardcore Gaminglaptops.


----------



## xpSyk (25. Dezember 2013)

Geht das nicht in der Windows-Gerätesteuerung? Schau mal nach.


----------



## Abductee (25. Dezember 2013)

Nur zum Verständnis, die GTX wird über die HD4600 drübergeschliffen.
Deswegen gibt es auch trotz einer starken GPU ein Limit mit der maximalen Auflösung auf einen externen Monitor.

Starke Gaming-Notebooks hebeln die Intel Grafik dann dahingegend aus in dem die von der Mainboardseite her gar nicht angesprochen wird und permanent und für immer deaktiviert ist.


----------



## DennyD123 (25. Dezember 2013)

Okay danke ich war im Gerätemanager und hab sie deaktiviert! Dankeschön.  

Blöde Frage ich weiß aber ist sie jetzt wirklich richtig deaktiviert?

Update: So bald ich die Intel HD deaktiviere Funktioniert die Gtx auch nicht mehr Warum auch immer.


----------



## iTzZent (25. Dezember 2013)

Weil das deaktivieren nicht vom Hersteller vorgesehen ist, deswegen führt das zu Problemen.

Die HD4600M muss aktiv bleiben.


----------



## Hatuja (25. Dezember 2013)

Das wird daran liegen, dass die Grafikausgänge (Internes Display, HDMI, VGA,etc.) physikalisch nur an den integrierten Intel-Chip angeschlossen sind.
Wenn die Nvidia das Bild berechnet, schleift die Intel das Bild dann sozusagen nur noch zur Bildausgabe durch. Daher wirst du bei deinem Gerät die Intel nicht deaktivieren können.

Ich habe einen Dell Latitude, dort kann ich leider die Nvidia nicht deaktivieren. Die Display-Ausgänge sind bei dem physikalisch nur an den Nvidia-Chip angebunden, die Intel kann nur das Interne Display ansprechen. Sobald ich das Notebook in die Dockingstation stecke oder einen externen Monitor/Beamer anschließe, schaltet er daher komplett auf die Nvidia um.


----------



## DennyD123 (25. Dezember 2013)

Okay, hab ich gemerkt bzw verstanden. Aber jetzt habe ich ein Viel größeres Problem. Mein Lieblingsspiel CSS. Also ich habe meine 3 Jahre alte Maus angeschlossen, wurde gleich erkannt Alles perfekt denke ich. Die Maus verzieht nur in dem Game nach oben oder unten links/rechts und dreht sich sehr schnell. Das hört erst wieder auf wenn man die Maus wieder bewegt. Das kommt unterschiedlich. Ich habe es auch mit einer 2 Wochen alten Maus probiert und dasselbe so kann ich ausschließen das sieh kaputt ist. Habe bisher Treiber neuinstalliert und so. Im Internet gab es auch so einen Fall aber zur Lösung scheint keiner gekommen zu sein. Auf meinem Laptop mit Win7 lief alles. Kann man die Treiber von dem Laptop auf den neuen mit win8 kopieren.? 

Bitte helft mir bei dem Problem das ist ziemlich doof.


----------



## Hatuja (25. Dezember 2013)

Hast du mal das Touchpad deaktiviert? Oder die Windows-Treiber für die Maus deinstalliert und ihn die neu installieren lassen?


----------



## DennyD123 (25. Dezember 2013)

Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Ich werde es mal probieren.. 
Ja die Treiber hab ich deinstalliert und installiert und Updates waren keine vorhanden.


----------



## DennyD123 (25. Dezember 2013)

Gelöst lag wirklich am Touchpad danke für eure Mühe


----------

